# Albino Leo



## aQila5 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey I've only recently got my first Leo and since then have added a Blizz and most recently an Albino.

After spending the past couple of days scouring this website along with Leopardgekowiki I was curious as to what strain of albanism my Leo had so asked at the shop where I bought him and they said that he was simply a normal albino. This has confused me because I thought that all albino's had to be one of the three strains?

Any help would be appreciated.

Adam


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the Leo? And a clear eye shot if possible? That would be the easiest way to ID him/her


----------



## aQila5 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok I will do when I get home but I wont be able to until tomorrow, thanks for helping 

Adam


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

No problemo : victory:


----------



## aQila5 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey finally managed to get pictures of him, don't no if the eye pictures are good enough so just say? Just the best I could get whilst he actually stayed still.







what confused me was that the person at the reptile shop said that he wasnt any of the 3 specific forms of albanism but was just a 'normal' albino?


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

its a tremper albino

you will find a lot call tremper just albino and bell albino bells

but shops are rubbish lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

To be truthful he/she's a border line.He's likly a Talbino normal but he/she also fits the profile for a Ralbino normal.The only real way to know is test breeding.


----------



## aQila5 (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright cool thanks, was just curious what was going on, planning to breed with a blizz so guess I'd find out then anyhow.:2thumb:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

wow those pictures are HUGE!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It`s a Godzilla Albino - very rare 

Definitely has the look of a Rainwater, but as said, impossible to say 100% without breeding.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

what is the difference with rainwater albinos? might sound a bit thick, but i've only ever seen tremper and bells lol!!! not that i know how to tell the difference between them all...


----------



## aQila5 (Aug 11, 2009)

aha yeah sorry about the pictures, didn't realise they'd of been high enough res that you could see the stiching of my bed lol.

I'm gunna stick with Ralbino then seeing as a couple of you said that. 

And with the different strains of albino they look slightly different in appearence and the eyes are different. They also can't breed together I think?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I would assume it is Tremper albino tbh, Rainwater albinos are alot harder to get hold of. Unless it was sold as a RAlbino, the chances are slim it is imo.


----------



## aQila5 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahh ok I take it back lol




Talbino it is : victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> I would assume it is Tremper albino tbh, Rainwater albinos are alot harder to get hold of. Unless it was sold as a RAlbino, the chances are slim it is imo.


When he got it from the shop he was told


> he wasnt any of the 3 specific forms of albanism but was just a 'normal' albino?


:lol2:.So it not Talbino,Ralbino or Balbino ??.Like i said it's likly Talbino but i wouldn't rule out Ralbino.A shop is the last place i'd trust for a 100% ID.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> .So it not Talbino,Ralbino or Balbino ??.Like i said it's likly Talbino but i wouldn't rule out Ralbino.A shop is the last place i'd trust for a 100% ID.


Ah, still, my money is on TAlbino


----------



## aQila5 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's when I went in a couple of days later I asked that he said that. He said that its wasnt any of the specific strains and it was t-? And that he'd have to advertise it as the specific strain eg Tremper.Which confused me even more.

Glad it wasn't just me losing the plot.

Its a reptile specific shop so I assumed that he obviously knew more than me and the T- was just something I hadent heard about?

Oh and it wasn't just the 1 albino there were 4 that all looked the same if that helps i any way?


----------

